# Got GSD puppy need your suggestion



## Sajjad Manzoor (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi...h r u..i need your suggestion so please reply.
i got GSD puppy, After searching all the information and matching with my GSD.
this GSD will be liver and tan in color.

I want to know that is liver GSD is OK to raise as pet ?? I means its my first dog, i am found of GSD and first time i got pure GSD. now problem is that this GSD is Liver and tan. so what u say about its looks, reputation and personality etc. i have some strange feeling in mind bcoz it is liver/tan and it consider fault.

what is your suggestion??,
do i forget about what color this GSD have... only think that this is pure GSD and now i have to keep it . liver is very rare and also brown and choclate color GSD never seen before its beautiful i think.or i have to change it ?

Best regards,

Sajjad


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Welcome, PLEASE do not make multiple postings in different topic sections


----------



## Sajjad Manzoor (Jul 25, 2010)

yes i will take care now.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with a liver colored GSD, they're the same as any other color. I'm not sure about breed standards in other areas, but the only time you'll run into a problem with AKC is if you want to show him in conformation where the color is penalized and the nose color disqualified.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WAY more important than the color of the puppy is the type of breeder you find.

Make sure you check out this site as well as others on board, click this link... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

can you post a pic.would like to see him.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Color is only fur-deep! 
Meaning the color has nothing to do with temperament. 

Liver and chocolate are not that rare, I've seen several in dog shelters of that color.

Good luck with your new puppy! I hope you stay here and do some reading and learning about the breed. Any pictures of your new puppy?


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with everyone. Color IS only skin deep. What matters is your dogs's personality and breeder. If you got your dog from a poor breeder, health or behavioral issues may arise with time. But hopefully, this does not happen. Congrats on your new puppy. I recommend looking through the forum for more tips and suggestions, its a wonderful tool to learn more about GSDs. Good luck!


----------



## Sajjad Manzoor (Jul 25, 2010)

yes u all are right... well this puppy is two weeks old i am personally taking care for this GSD. and i am going raise this pup and keeping it.
here is few pics taken today.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The puppy is two weeks old?  Where's it's mother and littermates?


----------



## Sajjad Manzoor (Jul 25, 2010)

due to some problem he is alone and now living with me.. i am taking good care.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Two weeks old and away from it's mother and littermates is potential for disaster. You can not treat this pup like a regular pup because it's just too young and should be drinking moms milk. A puppy should never be away from it's mother and littermates before 8 weeks. 

What is the puppy eating? 

Was this your choice to take the puppy so young? Is there a way you can get it back with it's mother? Where are it's brothers and sisters? 

I have no experience with this, but hopefully someone can come along and help with what you should do from here.


----------



## Sajjad Manzoor (Jul 25, 2010)

well they are away.. i am giving him a goat milk.. he is healthy.. i am taking good care, i know that i am not good as his mother but due to the problem have to take this puppy home. i am giving him full attention.

i also know one of my frnd who raise a GSd 3 days old pup GSD without his mother..this puppy is now 4 month old and happy, enjoying..

lets hope for the best..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, not sure why you have the pup so young, but it's never a good idea to take a puppy so young unless under the most severe situation. 

This is a chart that shows a puppy's life through it's early stages in life. A puppy doesnt just need it's mother because of nutrition. It's about a lot more and taking a puppy so young is missing some valuable life lessons. I guess that's the chances you want to take... hopefully it doesnt cause problems down the road. Your puppy missed out on a lot.

Developmental Stages

You took the puppy away during the awareness period. This is when "radical changes in the environment must be avoided" and "it is essential that the puppy remain with the litter and the mother". Obviously taking the puppy home at two weeks broke both rules.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Goat's milk is not a great substitute for the mother's milk. I have hand raised a few newborns (kittens and puppies) and you have to be careful what you feed them. Some forms of milk can cause them to either have loose stools or constipation. I would look into a powered formula for your puppy. I highly recommend acquiring a PetAg nursing kit and ESBILAC milk replacer for puppies. Since he is about 2 weeks already, feed about every 2 hours, make sure to "poop and pee" him by stimulating his bladder, and keep him warm, possibly with another stuffed animal with a heating pad or light. Hand raising is doable, but only if it is the last option and the mother cannot care for him. Good luck!


----------



## Sajjad Manzoor (Jul 25, 2010)

thanx for your help. lets hope for the best i know it is not a good thing to separate the puppy but i have to do so otherwise he could die. due to the environment problems their.

well i really than full to you for guiding me.


----------



## rockytopbob (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Saj, Get going on proper feeding for this young dog RIGHT NOW. This dog is far too young to be away from its mother and special care really is necessary. We recently fostered a GS mother and five 3 day old puppies and special formulas are a must, being adjusted and new components added as the weeks go by. Be sure and read up on socialization with adults. We have had young dogs that no one can get close to as they shy away due to poor socialization around month 2 and 3. This is a labor of love and things are going to get real messy without a mother to help with the cleanup. Great luck! bob


----------



## AggieGSD (Oct 2, 2010)

Sajjad Manzoor said:


> thanx for your help. lets hope for the best i know it is not a good thing to separate the puppy but i have to do so otherwise he could die. due to the environment problems their.
> 
> well i really than full to you for guiding me.


Marhaba

any update?

Did the little pup make it?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, any updates?


----------

